# So, I'm staying in my girls dorm.



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

After I get off of work today I'm heading down to her college to spent the next few days there with her. 

This is going to be wonderful


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

is it an all girls dorm dude?
thats always wierd
i can share stories sometime


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nah, coed dorms. She's like the only girl on her hall too   But she's like mommy to those dudes, and she's the RA...(glorified hall monitor)

But, she has her own room to herself.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 20, 2008)

Hm..........Dude..........


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 20, 2008)

two words...


1) buttsecks

2) everynight

Not even real words but very important.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

dude, i stayed a few weeks several times at my ex' all girl dorm hall? the girls loved me, (and stole my clothes when i was in the shower a few times ) but its SOOO awkward

and joe speaks the truth


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2008)

Rock on.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> dude, i stayed a few weeks several times at my ex' all girl dorm hall? the girls loved me, (and stole my clothes when i was in the shower a few times ) but its SOOO awkward
> 
> and joe speaks the truth



That sounds awesome  


Though any chick besides her seeing me naked  

(She's the only one seeing me in that condition )


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> two words...
> 
> 
> 1) buttsecks
> ...


----------



## yevetz (Jan 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> *She's like the only girl on her hall*



Mike, don't forget special wear for Zepp junior. I don't want to say something bad about her......but just safety is always


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

in retrospect, some of those girls were fucking hot, and i coulda had the cute ones (silly shallow hotties, love a guy who can dance), but A) thats a dick move, fuck that shit, and B) i was so enraptured with jess at that point that i didnt really notice how cute they were until a later visit, when none of them harassed me really


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Mike, don't forget special wear for Zepp junior. I don't want to say something bad about her......but just safety is always


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

hes got a point man. kids are cool and shit, but :changingdiapersandtruckin: isnt all that nifty


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> hes got a point man. kids are cool and shit, but :changingdiapersandtruckin: isnt all that nifty



Vovas comment irked me a bit. 

And the chances of impregnation are very slim.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

reasonable, but just dont worry about it. if you two are tight you two are tight


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> reasonable, but just dont worry about it. if you two are tight you two are tight





Don't forget we've been working on this since we were 14


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

seriously?
nice man


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> seriously?
> nice man



Yeah, I've posted about the whole thing somewheres....


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah but i dont read ot that often. like every week or 2 i go on and chill in here for a bit lol. btw, posted a viking ex in the pics of womans you hadzd thread


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay...so...back to the "Hooray I get to spent a few days with my girl" subject. 

Posts about blind happiness only


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

:crashingcauseimblindtruckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> :crashingcauseimblindtruckin:





:crashingbecausethepassengerisdoingthingsbythebooktruckin:


----------



## yevetz (Jan 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Vovas comment irked me a bit.
> 
> And the chances of impregnation are very slim.



Dude, you get me wrong. I don't mean childs. I just worrie about you. And I think she will be good on this. Safety is always cool.

Sorry if I offend you....but really didn't want 



Zepp88 said:


> Don't forget we've been working on this since we were 14



You mean you and she?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

yevetz said:


> You mean you and she?



Yep.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yep.



Forgot about all what I was said above


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Forgot about all what I was said above


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

relating to your original post, ky now apparently makes a 2 in one "personal lubricant" aka loobz and massage lotion, that tingles on contact


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> relating to your original post, ky now apparently makes a 2 in one "personal lubricant" aka loobz and massage lotion, that tingles on contact





I'm seriously trying not to bust out laughing right now.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

i just saw that shit on tv and had to tell you
i know i know shes really wet its not an issue bla bla standard bs
but after 4 or 5 times dude, it starts getting dry, and you need something if you dont wanna stop. i've dated some waterfalls, and still, eventually you'll need it


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Jesus H. Christ


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

totally serious dude. you stop enjoying sex cause it hurts cause yo dick raw? worst thing ever.


----------



## Eric (Jan 20, 2008)

"waterfalls"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

This thread has gone down a slippery slope.


----------



## Eric (Jan 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> This thread has gone down a slippery slope.



Pun intended?


----------



## yevetz (Jan 20, 2008)

Max....

You will scarry him


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Eric said:


> Pun intended?



Indeed.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

good! he should be scared! thats the worst shit ever!
seriously!
and if she gets hurtin later... fuck that man, you wont get any for a while, because sex will scare her. not a good hurt, either.
watch the fuck out.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> good! he should be scared! thats the worst shit ever!
> seriously!
> and if she gets hurtin later... fuck that man, you wont get any for a while, because sex will scare her. not a good hurt, either.
> watch the fuck out.



Been there.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

NEVER GO BACK
am i right?
am i fucking right?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> NEVER GO BACK
> am i right?
> am i fucking right?



 Never really been a problem.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

i hate you


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jan 20, 2008)

son of a bitch


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2008)

Dubel-yuu tee eff, mate? 

This thread is fucked! Alright! Who made JJ a mod?


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

This thread is DIRTY. 

I ejaculated all over someones bum 12 hours ago. 

And it wasn't a dudes. And he didn't have leprosy.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> This thread is DIRTY.
> 
> I ejaculated all over someones bum 12 hours ago.
> 
> And it wasn't a dudes. And he didn't have leprosy.



ISN'T a dude or WASN'T a dude?


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

Fuck you, Ruarc.&#8482;


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> but after 4 or 5 times dude,


Fuck that. A man's gotta eat. I'm heading to snarf.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Fuck you, Ruarc.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude just take Joe's advice.

:hersheyhighwaytruckin:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

:roflcoptertruckin:

That ruled.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2008)

:stitchisn'tsureofthesexualorientationorotherwiseofthepersonhehadbuttseckswithlastnighttruckin:


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2008)

no taking the hershey highway! no! exit only.. you might as well be gay. (im sure this will piss off someone..)

this thread is dirty! max, you are far too comfortable talking about your sex life on a public internet forum lol.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 20, 2008)

Blood > lube.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Blood > lube.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## skinhead (Jan 20, 2008)

Ky gel FTW That shit with hot effect is the shit.

When you drank some glasses of whiskey you don't see if it's a girl or a boy, only if it has a hole


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow. wtf.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Wow. wtf.



Welcome to sevenstring.org, Mike.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 20, 2008)

:dirty:


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2008)

budda said:


> no taking the hershey highway! no! exit only.. you might as well be gay. (im sure this will piss off someone..)
> 
> this thread is dirty! max, you are far too comfortable talking about your sex life on a public internet forum lol.



Don't knock it till ya try it


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 20, 2008)

Jason said:


> Don't knock it till ya try it



My girl always says "you first" should the suggestion even, er, come up.

She's very persuasive, but not _that _ much.

Beginning countdown to someone quoting Jason's post in response to mine.... now 



Abhorred said:


> My girl always says "you first" should the suggestion even, er, come up.
> 
> She's very persuasive, but not _that _ much.
> 
> Beginning countdown to someone quoting Jason's post in response to mine.... now





Jason said:


> Don't knock it till ya try it



Arrrrghhhh, meta-mindfuck!!!!1


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow. This thread is nasty...  Started out fine, though...


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2008)

vovo fucked it up..or max.. Both creepy skinny fucks..


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 20, 2008)

Jason said:


> vovo fucked it up..or max.. Both creepy skinny fucks..


----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2008)

Jason said:


> vovo fucked it up..or max.. Both creepy skinny fucks..



It also started with Vova. That much I'm sure of, then Max ran with it.


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> It also started with Vova. That much I'm sure of, then Max ran with it.



Ya vova basically said watch out :yourgirlgottheclaptruckin: and shit broke loose with ky jellies and such


----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2008)

Pretty much.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 20, 2008)

That's how we roll at ss.org


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 20, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ya vova basically said watch out :yourgirlgottheclaptruckin: and *shit broke loose with ky jellies* and such



Oh god, the phrasing of that one...

I... hmm..


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Abhorred (Jan 20, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Me, me, me so horny...



That one works much better here than the make-out music thread.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 20, 2008)

Face down, ass up


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 20, 2008)

"She was buns up and kneeling" - Frank Zappa


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)

i broke shit, speaking from staying in girls' dorms experience


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 21, 2008)

This one time, my ex and I did it like 8 times in 12 hours. Her pussy hole got irritated, and her labias looked like swollen minnows. They stayed all puffy for like 3 days after. My bitch splitter was hurt a little too, but not like what she had to deal with...Twas a dark age of cuddling and movie watching thereafter.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 21, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> That one works much better here than the make-out music thread.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 21, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> This one time, my ex and I did it like 8 times in 12 hours. Her pussy hole got irritated, and her labias looked like swollen minnows. They stayed all puffy for like 3 days after. My bitch splitter was hurt a little too, but not like what she had to deal with...Twas a dark age of cuddling and movie watching thereafter.



I deem this post tr00


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> This one time, my ex and I did it like 8 times in 12 hours. Her pussy hole got irritated, and her labias looked like swollen minnows. They stayed all puffy for like 3 days after. My bitch splitter was hurt a little too, but not like what she had to deal with...Twas a dark age of cuddling and movie watching thereafter.







...  Wow.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)

THAT SHIT IS SCARRY
I FUCKING TELLING YOU
LISTEN TO HIM, IF YOU WONT LISTEN TO ME


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 21, 2008)

So, I come back, and the thread gets worse  Awesome.


:gotlaidtwiceyesterdaytruckin:


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> This one time, my ex and I did it like 8 times in 12 hours. Her pussy hole got irritated, and her labias looked like swollen minnows. They stayed all puffy for like 3 days after. My bitch splitter was hurt a little too, but not like what she had to deal with...Twas a dark age of cuddling and movie watching thereafter.



Wow.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 21, 2008)

And now, Sir Zepp, I grant you the title I have been saving since the beginning of the thread:

_Mr. Fuck'n'Truck_

May you be blessed.

Edit: You may also substitute "Captain" for "Mr.," should it please you.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> And now, Sir Zepp, I grant you the title I have been saving since the beginning of the thread:
> 
> _Mr. Fuck'n'Truck_
> 
> ...



 That rules!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 21, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> This one time, my ex and I did it like 8 times in 12 hours. Her pussy hole got irritated, and her labias looked like swollen minnows. They stayed all puffy for like 3 days after. My bitch splitter was hurt a little too, but not like what she had to deal with...Twas a dark age of cuddling and movie watching thereafter.



My lesser version of this shall take place later today  
3 - 6 times then cuddling during CSI or the food channel hah


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2008)

I prefer Capn Fuck N Truck


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> So, I come back, and the thread gets worse  Awesome.
> 
> 
> :gotlaidtwiceyesterdaytruckin:



For some reason... i feel jealous, dunno why.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 21, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> This one time, my ex and I did it like 8 times in 12 hours. Her pussy hole got irritated, and her labias looked like swollen minnows. They stayed all puffy for like 3 days after. My bitch splitter was hurt a little too, but not like what she had to deal with...Twas a dark age of cuddling and movie watching thereafter.


man that's some crazy shit right there


----------



## playstopause (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

There needs to be a :trainwreck: emoticon.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 21, 2008)

:youknowwhytruckin:


----------



## budda (Jan 21, 2008)

you're all bastids.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 21, 2008)

this went downhill...fast...good god.

thats pretty cool mang. i went to ireland a week or so back to see my girl cuz shes doing her study abroad thing and we stayed in her dorm. very good times...

drink gatorade, its got electrolytes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 21, 2008)

Powerthirst > Gatorade.


----------



## Lee (Jan 21, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Powerthirst > Gatorade.



Have you tried G2? That stuff is


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 21, 2008)

But does it come in GUN!??!?


----------



## Lee (Jan 21, 2008)

That could be arranged


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2008)

Haunted Cereal said:


> drink gatorade, its got electrolytes.



and HFCS  No thanks.  Drink pedalyte


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 22, 2008)

jj drinks pedolyte


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> jj drinks pedolyte



 man that was bad


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 22, 2008)

This has been the greatest damned weekend EVER! I really just can't wait till she graduates, sex jokes aside, this has been wonderful. 

I've gotta head back home soon....then to work  And I won't be able to see her again until mid February.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 22, 2008)

lol leaving is the worst. try seeing her for a month, not seeing her for 2. See her for a week, dont see her for a month. Repeat, all year long


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 22, 2008)

I envy you, really, only been with one girl I could feel like that.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 22, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol leaving is the worst. try seeing her for a month, not seeing her for 2. See her for a week, dont see her for a month. Repeat, all year long



It's going to be utter hell  But it's worth it, and she'll be home during the summer.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I envy you, really, only been with one girl I could feel like that.



Five or six years in the making dude.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, when thats worth it, you know you have something good going for you guys 
does she know about the jj-like behaviour when you two are apart? 
i mean, clearly shed be pissed if it was other girls, but does she know about the ducks? and how does she feel about it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

She makes like a good trucker momma and just rolls with it. 


ervertedcouplehappytruckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> yeah, when thats worth it, you know you have something good going for you guys
> does she know about the jj-like behaviour when you two are apart?
> i mean, clearly shed be pissed if it was other girls, but does she know about the ducks? and how does she feel about it?



She copes.  I'm not at JJs level unfortunately. 

I did give her a tour of the "characters" on the forum "So, yeah, here's the Canadian I was asking advice from the other day" "Whats he eating? And what's on his head" "Wellll......(long explaination about him dying then coming back as a zombie and his love for girlie panties)......" "Oh "

"And that, yeah, that's Stitch, he's gay, and thats his manservant Shawn, and here are the wedding pics"


I sooooo want her to join the forum


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> She copes.  I'm not at JJs level unfortunately.
> 
> I did give her a tour of the "characters" on the forum "So, yeah, here's the Canadian I was asking advice from the other day" "Whats he eating? And what's on his head" "Wellll......(long explaination about him dying then coming back as a zombie and his love for girlie panties)......" "Oh "
> 
> ...



What did ya say about me? 


Ya thats what I thought


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Trying to explain ss.org to non-members is an exercise in looking like an idiot. 

Or so I've found.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> She copes.  I'm not at JJs level unfortunately.
> 
> I did give her a tour of the "characters" on the forum "So, yeah, here's the Canadian I was asking advice from the other day" "Whats he eating? And what's on his head" "Wellll......(long explaination about him dying then coming back as a zombie and his love for girlie panties)......" "Oh "
> 
> ...



Anything about me?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> What did ya say about me?
> 
> 
> Ya thats what I thought



I mentioned that you were probably stopping by sometime, and that your girl (you two ARE together right ) had joined and that she should follow suit


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Trying to explain ss.org to non-members is an exercise in looking like an idiot.
> 
> Or so I've found.



She just laughs and thinks it's nerdy and cute. Which is cool with me "Awww you have friends"


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I mentioned that you were probably stopping by sometime, and that your girl (you two ARE together right ) had joined and that she should follow suit



Yes  She should.. if she can hang


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Anything about me?



No 

I was just scanning through posts and going "Yeah that dude! (explanation)"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yes  She should.. if she can hang



See, if she were on the forum I'd want a facial expression cam


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No
> 
> I was just scanning through posts and going "Yeah that dude! (explanation)"





So do you plan on explaining this one to her? 

You should.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> So do you plan on explaining this one to her?
> 
> You should.



Worst. Thread. Ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, Ozzy.  Grasping for attention much?


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Wow, Ozzy.  Grasping for attention much?



 

Nah, just bored with nothing to do... I've been out of school for MLK day and the weather. Just getting a little stir crazy, I suppose.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

That thread was epic. 


I didn't dare tread into the 100K Reply Thread or anything of that sort.


She's taking psyche classes......and well....yeah.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Ruh roh.

She's gonna psycho-anal-ize ya, Zepp!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ruh roh.
> 
> She's gonna psycho-anal-ize ya, Zepp!



No kidding  

She doesn't dig buttsecks   

But as abstract, weird, and stupid as that thread can be....I wouldn't be able to explain it all


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That thread was epic.
> 
> 
> I didn't dare tread into the 100K Reply Thread or anything of that sort.
> ...





You should.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

"That guy, yeah, that's Wolfy, he's a mod, and he likes to fuck with me, he even banned me once. The avatar..yeah..(explanation) the profile pic...yeah...(explanation)"


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> But as abstract, weird, and stupid as that thread can be....I wouldn't be able to explain it all



Just ask me. 

(Unless you mean 100k...I don't have a clue about that crew. )


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> "That guy, yeah, that's Wolfy, he's a mod, and he likes to fuck with me, he even banned me once. The avatar..yeah..(explanation) the profile pic...yeah...(explanation)"



 Slander!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Just ask me.
> 
> (Unless you mean 100k...I don't have a clue about that crew. )



E!

 


RANDOM NONSENSICAL EPIC RAMBLINGS ABOUT INTERDIMENSIONAL UTTERINGS

:tailsrobot:


That's all you need to know about that "crew"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Slander!



 

I explained to her that I had it coming to me


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I explained to her that I had it coming to me



And I bet after that, she had something coming to her! *nudge nudge* *wink wink*


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And I bet after that, she had something coming to her! *nudge nudge* *wink wink*



 

Dude you have no idea. She absolutely rules


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Ain't young love grand?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ain't young love grand?



Indeed. 


(thank science for birth control )


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

lol dude, ive got some funny ass birth control stories, related to stayin in the dorm if youre interested

is it worth staying WITHOUT the booty though? or would you not know


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol dude, ive got some funny ass birth control stories, related to stayin in the dorm if youre interested
> 
> is it worth staying WITHOUT the booty though? or would you not know



 More story time. 

It's worth it without the sex. But, here's a way to put this into perspective.


Look at Texas.

See it?

Okay. That is representative of her libido. 

 

(If it was in the form of a battle or a game. She won. )


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

lol thats how jess is with me. 
its great
so anyways
she starts taking the pill right, i guess like a day before, or day of her period. So the pill stops her from getting it, initially. but her body started getting ready to have it, so she ends up getting this like 1/4 of a period type of issue, like hardcore spotting i guess, and it lasts for all of 3 weeks. so she goes off the pill for a bit. starts on again, same thing. she does this 4 more fucking times 
including twice, when i was at the dorms. so i was around her alot, neither of our parents were there to interfere or anything, and it was the worlds longest (even though i guess it was gentle) periods. she tried to stop soon as she started the whole period deal again the 2nd time i was there and it happened, and she got the worst cramps ever. like, i spent a few nights just swapping out warm wet towels over her stomach cause she couldnt deal with the pain type of cramps lol. it was awful. i couldnt even get a good makeout or anything
i didnt really get much of anything those times lol.
fucking dormpill


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

so the other one, consists of her army mexican father (clearly hates me, skinny white boy, dating his daughter) finding them, and asking about them, in front of her nana, her nina and nino, her tia, and her niece. about 30 seconds later, i walked in the front door
that one wasnt dorm related though

also, try shipping pills in the mail. THAT gets some funny looks at the post office

on a random note, last time i went to stay with her at the dorms, i got more than ever (time after bc incidents), and things were never normal with us afterwards. we broke up like 3 weeks later 
we keep playing on again, but i still cant get her back totally, which sucks


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Man, starting a new pill or anything of the sort can really mess up a girls cycle. It takes a while to readjust. 

But...that's just part of it, crushed fingers and all. 

Just as long as the B.C. is working


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

seriously
we had a scare once 
"you know, if i am, i'll have to get an abortion right?"
that is some seriously, freaky, scary, shit
it was after we broke up, was part of why
but still
:shudder:
thats just scary man, ugh.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> seriously
> we had a scare once
> "you know, if i am, i'll have to get an abortion right?"
> that is some seriously, freaky, scary, shit
> ...



No kidding dude, we've made it decision to wait quite a long time (if ever) before a kid comes into the equation.

There would be no way we'd be able to handle it at this point in time. (which is the slightly scary part about this past weekend....but damn it was worth it)


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Five or six years in the making dude.



Wekk, mine eloped with a woman.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Wekk, mine eloped with a woman.



Interesting. 

I'm sorry to hear that dude.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Wekk, mine eloped with a woman.





I'm sorry to hear that. To me, that'd be 10x worse than the girlfriend eloping with another man.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. To me, that'd be 10x worse than the girlfriend eloping with another man.



I think i could handle that better, not sure why. 
She "prefers women" would be easier i think than she "prefers him"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I think i could handle that better, not sure why.
> She "prefers women" would be easier i think than she "prefers him"



Yeah, I'm pretty bothered with the thought of her with another guy. Especially since I took the girls virginity and all. 

(She dated others when we broke up, it sucks )


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty bothered with the thought of her with another guy. Especially since I took the girls virginity and all.
> 
> (She dated others when we broke up, it sucks )



yeah me and jess were that way too. took hers.
still though, since july, most shes done with a guy was let him up her shirt.
i wouldve thought more, but she came out crying one night because shed wanted to tell me, and felt guilty. sort of a relief, honestly, cause even though we arent together, its still my intent to get her back


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> yeah me and jess were that way too. took hers.
> still though, since july, most shes done with a guy was let him up her shirt.
> i wouldve thought more, but she came out crying one night because shed wanted to tell me, and felt guilty. sort of a relief, honestly, cause even though we arent together, its still my intent to get her back



 We're just too similar in that realm dude.

I'm pretty comfortable with it, it's still odd, and I don't like to hear about it. But she hadn't touched anyone besides me all through out high school, and when we split, she dated and yeah..

On, the upside, she's told me about all of it, I don't like to hear it, but I'd rather know, you know? 

But, during that time when we were apart I had no one, got nothing, and was generally miserable  

Hence, why I'm so god damned happy.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

me too 
man, i just realized, today, thats starting, would've been 2 years from when we became official, really.
this sucks


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I think i could handle that better, not sure why.
> She "prefers women" would be easier i think than she "prefers him"



I seriously don't understand that line of thinking. I don't see it as "she prefers women." I see it as: you were so bad that she completely gave up on your entire gender. And, even if it was "she prefers women," then it'd be, "I certainly can't pick them. I suck at life."

Of course, I've never had a girl cheat on me or "leave me," so I've never had that problem. But I think that leaving me for another guy is pretty bad and leaving me for a girl is 10x worse.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> I seriously don't understand that line of thinking. I don't see it as "she prefers women." I see it as: you were so bad that she completely gave up on your entire gender.
> 
> Of course, I've never had a girl cheat on me or "leave me," so I've never had that problem. But I think that leaving me for another guy is pretty bad and leaving me for a girl is 10x worse.



Man, I really couldn't fathom either right now.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Man, I really couldn't fathom either right now.



I really just cant/couldnt deal with the idea either. the concept is debilitating.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I really just cant/couldnt deal with the idea either. the concept is debilitating.



Yeah, considering the fact that I'm "jewlery shopping" right now, that would be the most brutal suckage. 

Ever.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

seriously.
dude, man, thats serious shit. jessica and i talked a LOT about kids, and marraige and shit, and never happened. 
i really just couldnt deal with a cheating thing.
im having a heard enough time with my little realization i just had.
cheating? i honestly think id just break down


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> seriously.
> dude, man, thats serious shit. jessica and i talked a LOT about kids, and marraige and shit, and never happened.
> i really just couldnt deal with a cheating thing.
> im having a heard enough time with my little realization i just had.
> cheating? i honestly think id just break down



It's the right time for it, much maturing on both of our parts was needed after high school (admittedly more emotional maturity on my side). If it wasn't for our separation this probably wouldn't have happened. 

A year ago, marriage would not have even been a thought for me, now I want it terribly, we've talked extensively about all sorts of topics....it's just the right time for it.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, i learned quick when we seperated.
went, dated tons of girls, models, musicians. you saw the ones that i spent any real time with, or at least connected with really. realized really quick nobody could stand up to what i expected in a relationship. Being alone changes you, hard and fast.
Shes sort of figuring out what she wants in life, right now. i learned quickly what i want, she still has to figure out her end


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude I dated no one, at all. Not even the random hookup. Nada. 


It sucked. I learned that 1) I've forgotten how to do the "dating" thing 2) I really didn't want to do it anymore 3) Something had to change or I was going to be absolutely miserable..

Sam was coming to similar conclusions....and sort of fell back together on her b-day, New Years Eve 

We also knew that this was "it", fuck, even her mom likes me more now  and strangely, that actually matters.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

i got a few girls naked, and i couldnt follow through 

we started really acting together again in september, through her saying she wasnt ready, until we stopped talking in early november. saw her about a week ago for the first time since then, and friday night she came to take care of me (i've been super sick, pneumonia and a sinus infection) and we ended up cuddling. 
I'm really really tired of waiting, i hate it. but nothing else is even remotely as appealing. which means shit is just not appealing, cause waiting isnt exactly fun


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds like she might need some time alone I guess. 

That or you need to "take" her.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

i have
repeatedly
and we do on again for awhile, then off again 
i can wait for her, shes worth it. its just absolutely horrible doing it


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i have
> repeatedly
> and we do on again for awhile, then off again
> i can wait for her, shes worth it. its just absolutely horrible doing it



 Word.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

lol. do you know how humiliating it is to get a girl excited and naked, start undressing, decide "no, i cant do this" and leave?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

fit the occasion?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

dude the postal service creeps me the fuck out. i cant listen to them very long, i start almost panicking lol


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

watch the vid again

fixed it


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol. do you know how humiliating it is to get a girl excited and naked, start undressing, decide "no, i cant do this" and leave?



Nah, dude. I never even got that far.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

i know. but dude. that shit is just wierd. did it to the one girl with the chest tats, the really skinny one standing up in her pic.
soooo shitty. and im not really even that interested anymore!

but seriously.
seeing htem the next day is fucking AWWWWKWAAARD


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> watch the vid again
> 
> fixed it


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol. do you know how humiliating it is to get a girl excited and naked, start undressing, decide "no, i cant do this" and leave?



EDIT: nevermind


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

EDIT: nevermind, again


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

that was
malevolently graphic


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, and completely pointless. He's young, he must think it's a status symbol or something.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

EDIT: I'm gonna stick to lurking anything other than off-topic 
Sorry, night.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> sorry, I actually tried to be as "non-graphic" as possible...
> I've got some editing to do...



Please, just get rid of it. I don't think anyone really cares to read it.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, and completely pointless. He's young, he must think it's a status symbol or something.



Think what's a status symbol?  Having sex with multiple partners? Having an orgy with 15 people at once? Filming himself getting it on with his girl and then posting it on the internet without his girlfriend knowing about it?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Think what's a status symbol?  Having sex with multiple partners? Having an orgy with 15 people at once? Filming himself getting it on with his girl and then posting it on the internet without his girlfriend knowing about it?



I went a little too in to detail, nevermind it. Sorry.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Think what's a status symbol?  Having sex with multiple partners? Having an orgy with 15 people at once? Filming himself getting it on with his girl and then posting it on the internet without his girlfriend knowing about it?



Uh, sure dude.  

I haven't found his attitude towards the opposite sex very flattering, more like complete disrespectful barbarism that he can boast about to boost his young adolesant confidence. It's really not the thing I'd want to stumble across in the conversation me and Max were having. 



I misspelled some things in there.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

Again, I'm sorry.
Let's just forget I even logged in tonight and move on while I work on maturing


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> Again, I'm sorry.
> Let's just forget I even logged in tonight and move on while I work on maturing



 

It's cool dude.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks, sorry and good night to everyone.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Uh, sure dude.
> 
> I haven't found his attitude towards the opposite sex very flattering, more like complete disrespectful barbarism that he can boast about to boost his young adolesant confidence. It's really not the thing I'd want to stumble across in the conversation me and Max were having.
> 
> ...



Ah ha. So he was viewing girls as sex toys, simply as objects devoid of humanity for his own confidence boosting, as conquests and trophies that he could brag about to his shallow and empty friends in the hope that they would view him as a "player." The "women are possessions" kind of barbarism that was so common 50,000 years ago.

Gotcha.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Ah ha. So he was viewing girls as sex toys, simply as objects devoid of humanity for his own confidence boosting, as conquests and trophies that he could brag about to his shallow and empty friends in the hope that they would view him as a "player." The kind of "women are possessions" kind of barbarism that was so common 50,000 years ago.
> 
> Gotcha.



In a nutshell yes. 

But he's apologised, so I guess there's really no need to berate further...it's just been a disturbing attitude I've been sensing.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> In a nutshell yes.
> 
> But he's apologised, so I guess there's really no need to berate further...it's just been a disturbing attitude I've been sensing.



I've known some guys with attitudes like that. It's suprisingly pretty common. It makes me sick, personally. I've always viewed my girlfriend as being like my best friend, not some "piece of ass" or whatever term they use nowadays.

I hope his view on the matter changes and he begins to see women for what they really are...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've known some guys with attitudes like that. It's suprisingly pretty common. It makes me sick, personally. I've always viewed my girlfriend as being like my best friend, not some "piece of ass" or whatever term they use nowadays.
> 
> I hope his view on the matter changes and he begins to see women for what they really are...





Which is why beratement is necessary.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 23, 2008)

I wish she was awake right now so I could call her


I feel like a douche now


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> I wish she was awake right now so I could call her
> 
> 
> I feel like a douche now



And the seeds of thought have been planted....


----------



## amonb (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn I wanna know what those posts were...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I haven't found his attitude towards the opposite sex very flattering, more like complete disrespectful barbarism



Enough about me, let's get back on topic, doing your woman.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Enough about me, let's get back on topic, doing your woman.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

I had sex an hour and 15 minutes ago 

With someone who said they didn't want anything to happen with us.  

And she liked it.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Awesome.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 23, 2008)

playstopause said:


>




'coz me so horny!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> I wish she was awake right now so I could call her
> 
> 
> I feel like a douche now



thats the right idea
the wanting to call her i mean
well
i guess the feelign like a douche is kinda right
but not the important part 

lord knows i've kidna gotten graphic on here 
you just gotta stay positive with it, not offensive in attitude

@stitchythechump
thats how it goes. feels great while its happening. but then its always depressing until next time though


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's the right time for it, much maturing on both of our parts was needed after high school (admittedly more emotional maturity on my side). If it wasn't for our separation this probably wouldn't have happened.
> 
> A year ago, marriage would not have even been a thought for me, now I want it terribly, we've talked extensively about all sorts of topics....it's just the right time for it.



Dude your not going listen to me but here it goes anyway. DO NOT GET MARRIED! It is just a piece of paper. You guys are very young and have you even lived together yet?

Trust me on this one WAIT. Live together first wait a few years. People change and feelings change trust me on this one. If you wait and you still wind up doin it whats the loss? Nothing BUT if you get hitched then go spitting out babies and whatnot were are you if you guys don't work out?



Oh and Max dude grow some balls and get rid of your man vag  Quit tripping over women who obviously are fucked up and don't want anything to do with you 

/dr phil mode off..


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dude your not going listen to me but here it goes anyway. DO NOT GET MARRIED! It is just a piece of paper. You guys are very young and have you even lived together yet?
> 
> Trust me on this one WAIT. Live together first wait a few years. People change and feelings change trust me on this one. If you wait and you still wind up doin it whats the loss? Nothing BUT if you get hitched then go spitting out babies and whatnot were are you if you guys don't work out?



This is SO true. This might sound harsh and like we're looking down on you and all... But at your age, you don't have a clue, sorry. 
Still love you though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dude your not going listen to me but here it goes anyway. DO NOT GET MARRIED! It is just a piece of paper. You guys are very young and have you even lived together yet?
> 
> Trust me on this one WAIT. Live together first wait a few years. People change and feelings change trust me on this one. If you wait and you still wind up doin it whats the loss? Nothing BUT if you get hitched then go spitting out babies and whatnot were are you if you guys don't work out?


very valid point


> Oh and Max dude grow some balls and get rid of your man vag  Quit tripping over women who obviously are fucked up and don't want anything to do with you
> 
> /dr phil mode off..


i hope you choke on your own cock and die 


 
i know i know. i try. just cant seem to move on too well. you think i like being like this??


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

playstopause said:


> This is SO true. This might sound harsh and like we're looking down on you and all... But at your age, you don't have a clue, sorry.
> Still love you though.



 I was once in the same situation noone could tell me I wasn't gonna marry that girl. Guess what? 7 years later and we were done. Now I'm with a amazing new girl and I'm more happy and content than I ever was. Point is you may feel like this is perfect now but things can and will most likely change for the good or bad 

Also say you do get married and have a kid or two then get divorced now your paying child support and what now if your bitch of an ex wife is hooked up with scum bag, You want that asshole raising _your_ kid? Think about it


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> very valid point
> 
> i hope you choke on your own cock and die
> 
> ...



I know its tough and can be brutal but the on again off again thing isn't helping at all.

You need space to heal and move on. Cut all ties with her you will be doing yourself and her a favour.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I know its tough and can be brutal but the on again off again thing isn't helping at all.
> 
> You need space to heal and move on. Cut all ties with her you will be doing yourself and her a favour.



yeah we do that for a few months at a time and then someone mentions the other and it all goes to shit 
youre right though, and i know it. it just sucks lol.
especially since weve been in on again mode for a few days


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



It wasn't meant to in validate your relationship. I am just saying it can't hurt to wait ya know? What is the sense to go get married right this second?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> It wasn't meant to in validate your relationship. I am just saying it can't hurt to wait ya know? What is the sense to go get married right this second?



We're not. Not for a few more years. 

We're certain in our decisions, it was almost a fucking spirit quest with us just getting back together 

A LOT has transpired in the time since I first saw her....


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



 Please remember this thread in 10 years from now (well, i mean, not that it is that important , but...).


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

Why? 










C.W. McCall


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because. 


Antonio Petrucci.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why?



You'll see.  






Antoine de Saint-Exupéry.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 24, 2008)

lol i love how shit just takes off like this
this thread is so off kilter from where it started
just remember
"waterfalls"

zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't quite understand this general attitude people develop when somebody is in a relationship such as mine. "You'll see" "Don't do it man" "Yeehaw" 

Really, just wtf, why does this automatic reaction exist? Especially people not really knowing, seeing, understanding, and experiencing the relationship, which in our case has been quite a test for the both of us, and quite a maturing process.

Marvin's relationship might last too, who the fuck knows, no reason to shit on the parade. 







C.W. McCall.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol i love how shit just takes off like this
> this thread is so off kilter from where it started
> just remember
> "waterfalls"
> ...



You've had some bad experiences dude  

I've had one sexual partner, besides that first one (not sure if I would call that sex ), and it's been wonderful. 


waterfalls....








C.W. McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You've had some bad experiences dude


im sticking by my arguement that god hates me for flipping him off over the amp mexican radio ordeal



Zepp88 said:


> waterfalls....


hey, one girl, when i asked before things went that way, she complained about sex (with her bf at the time) hurting. i asked if it hurt cause she was dry and she just said something like "aww no way thats like a fucking waterfall. its just shallow"

i know at some point in other threads, i mentioned that mormon girl whos in love with me.
anyways, me = raised mormon, but jack mormon. meaning, while i came up mormon, i drink, sex, drug, party, etc. i break all the rules. 
this girl (one of my cashiers actually) is in love with me. everyone gives me shit about it lol. shes always trying to remormonize me. 
so shes getting her friend a job today right, which we need workers. shes like, this is my friend, shes MORMON, you know. like you SHOULD be. 
so i walk out of the office, and ask if this is a personal attack on me. and so the other girl asks whats up with me and that or whatever, and tracy, the cashier says "hes a jack mormon". carla asks what that means (unusual, most mormons know the term well) and my boss, who is doing her secondary interview says "that means he drinks jack daniels" . but she tells her, and i roll my eyes, and walk into the office, and my boss of all people just points at me and starts screaming "FORNICATOR. FORNICATOR!" over and over. 
So the cashier leaves, as its her day off and runs up and gives me a hug . i mean, shes actually pretty cute, but comeon, she gives me shit about my language when i yell what the hell when i hear crash bang boom come from across the restaurant. 

so later, theres a really hot girl, who i point out to this guy matt, whos kinda cool, kinda. he REALLY loudly asks "WHAT ABOUT HER?" so she hears. not on purpose, hes just kinda dumb that way. so i walk away and come back, and when she turns around, i quietly mouth "look at her assss" and her friend sees me, from clear across the way. then he says "dude her friend saw you" really loud again, so she turns and looks. i just got this mix of  and a deer in the headlights face of anger at him. 
later i was walking to go get something from the condiment counter, and she smiled, to my suprise. i think her friend must have just said "that guy thinks youre cute" or something. she comes in alot, i guess ill chat her up next time. sure is cute.

on a non girl side note, i got stuck in the elevator for about 45 minutes too

zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tell her to convert  

Elevators suck. 


C.W. McCall.


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't quite understand this general attitude people develop when somebody is in a relationship such as mine. "You'll see" "Don't do it man" "Yeehaw"
> 
> Really, just wtf, why does this automatic reaction exist? Especially people not really knowing, seeing, understanding, and experiencing the relationship, which in our case has been quite a test for the both of us, and quite a maturing process.
> 
> ...



 Dude your missing the whole entire point. Noone ever said OMG DONT DATE THIS GIRL!! I'm saying actually yes date her and I hope for the best BUT you don't know what the future holds so why get ahead of yourself?

I been in your exact shoes  Trust me on this. Like I first said your not going listen to me but I was going say it anyway. I'm not shitting on your parade.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dude your missing the whole entire point. Noone ever said OMG DONT DATE THIS GIRL!! I'm saying actually yes date her and I hope for the best BUT you don't know what the future holds so why get ahead of yourself?
> 
> I been in your exact shoes  Trust me on this. Like I first said your not going listen to me but I was going say it anyway. I'm not shitting on your parade.



It's cool dude, just the whole thing bugs the hell out of me. Really, a year ago, or even a few months ago, I would not even consider it. 

But when you're ready, you're ready, so why the hell wait  I just really don't get the "you'll see" mind set. 


C.W. McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Elevators suck.



they suck 27 pages of documentation paperwork out of my ass.
god that was gay. they actually slipped some of the paper in the maintenance panel so i could start ahead of time, when they couldn't get the doors open and shit

zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> they suck 27 pages of documentation paperwork out of my ass.
> god that was gay. they actually slipped some of the paper in the maintenance panel so i could start ahead of time, when they couldn't get the doors open and shit
> 
> zorro





Your job sucks  

Where do you work?





C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's cool dude, just the whole thing bugs the hell out of me. Really, a year ago, or even a few months ago, I would not even consider it.
> 
> But when you're ready, you're ready, so why the hell wait  I just really don't get the "you'll see" mind set.
> 
> ...




See? You just made my point. A year ago or even a few months ago you wouldn't have considered it? So whats to say you won't change your mind in a few months or a year?

Im saying I been in your exact same shoes and thought the exact same way BUT things changed. *sigh* Your just not going listen to me


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 24, 2008)

cactus grill. closest thing to a cafeteria at the U of A. biggest food place on a campus of 40000 people. biggest within 7 miles actually, but its on campus, in the union, so we get NAILED. 
and almost all of my staff hates me cause im white. totally serious. they even tell me so lol

zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> See? You just made my point. A year ago or even a few months ago you wouldn't have considered it? So whats to say you won't change your mind in a few months or a year?
> 
> Im saying I been in your exact same shoes and thought the exact same way BUT things changed. *sigh* Your just not going listen to me



Just makes me question if you've ever been certain of anything. If I was 30 years old and in the same scenario, should I wait another 5 years just to be sure?  The concept does not make sense. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Just makes me question if you've ever been certain of anything. If I was 30 years old and in the same scenario, should I wait another 5 years just to be sure?  The concept does not make sense.
> 
> C.W. McCall



Correct you never know what the future holds. What im saying with you guys still being so young and having alot of growing up to do still whats the rush? what can it hurt to wait a bit? If you love each other as much as you say you do then a few years won't hurt is all


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Correct you never know what the future holds. What im saying with you guys still being so young and having alot of growing up to do still whats the rush? what can it hurt to wait a bit? If you love each other as much as you say you do then a few years won't hurt is all



Yeah, but we are waiting a few years  She's gotta graduate college first.

If we can last through that, we can last anything. We'll be seeing each other tops once a month.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 24, 2008)

So it's happens?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's cool dude, just the whole thing bugs the hell out of me. Really, a year ago, or even a few months ago, I would not even consider it.
> 
> But when you're ready, you're ready, so why the hell wait  I just really don't get the "you'll see" mind set.
> 
> ...



Again, i'm with Jason on this.
Your reaction is normal for someone your age. And i don't mean it as a bad thing. We all went trough it, us older guys. The thing you don't seem to understand (and take as an attack instead of taking it for good advice) is you don't have any perspective at all. It's not like we want to rain on your parade or anything... Don't take it this way, even if it's hard to. When you're 18,_ you think you know shit._ But seriously you don't. When i'll say "you'll see", i mean there's nothing like time to make you realize. We will never change your mind now. Anyway, it's part of beeing an 18 years old to be stubborn.  I was your age too. I had the same girlfriend for 5 years from 15 to 20 years old. I had others relationships that lasted many years after... But you know what? That's no garanty_ at all._ Especially when you're young. Even the (general) stuff you like now, there's very good chances that you won't like later.

It's hard to conceive as a concept since, well, you are at the point you are. It's normal to take with a  what older dudes are telling you. I did the same. At this time in your life, you don't want to hear stuff like that. But trust me, instead, you should try and find the logic in what you we're saying and don't piss on what you don't know about...   (i kid i kid, you didn't piss on anything...).

If people are (generaly) always reacting like this, it's because there is a good reason to. You can't absolutely have an idea if you really love someone or want to marry her i you haven't lived together for _at least_ a year. First rule of thumb of beeing in a couple. That's the ONLY real test. That or goin' for a trip for at least 2-3 months.



Zepp88 said:


> If we can last through that, we can last anything.



It's the best thing to do to be positive about it. That's gonna take you trough many obstacles. But still, sorry and no offense at you again, you seriously don't have a clue. Not saying this to you would be terribly hypocrite. 
I know how you'll react reading this, and that's why i said "remember this thread in 10 years". I bet a thousand bucks you'll realize we were right... Anyway, each thing in it's own time.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't think it's some inevitable truth that things will fuck up  And, I'm not really sure what age has to do with it, VS. maturity level. 

Ahh....beating a dead horse.






 You guys are old


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

so now that thats dealt with, lets go on
so the girl with the nice ass and the observant friend came in to get coffee and went out of her way to say hi 

and the mormon girl's mormon friend is totally crushing too 

Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> so now that thats dealt with, lets go on
> so the girl with the nice ass and the observant friend came in to get coffee and went out of her way to say hi
> 
> and the mormon girl's mormon friend is totally crushing too
> ...



Would you convert for Poon?


C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

I know the kind. I went to a private baptist school and I was one of the "evil satan-possessed demoniac" kids. I reckon that girl would probably be like "And you should be mormon too!" (considering that every single Mormon I've ever met has pretty much said that). 

Damn Mormons...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

On original topic for a second: I'm visiting again this weekend. Now that she left her soroity she has a lot more free time  So, now I can visit more often. 











C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't think it's some inevitable truth that things will fuck up  And, I'm not really sure what age has to do with it, VS. maturity level.
> 
> Ahh....beating a dead horse.
> 
> ...




   What me myself am trying to say is you don't know how you may or may not feel in a few years so why lock your future up when your at the ripe old age of 19?  Im done


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2008)

19 is old to get married! My grandparents got married before their senior prom, they were only 18! they're still married 50-something years later.


...And i think they're insane


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> 19 is old to get married! My grandparents got married before their senior prom, they were only 18! they're still married 50-something years later.
> 
> 
> ...And i think they're insane



Ya and that was aprox. 79 years ago  Things are a bit dif now eh?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> On original topic for a second: I'm visiting again this weekend. Now that she left her soroity she has a lot more free time  So, now I can visit more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay visit time!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> What me myself am trying to say is you don't know how you may or may not feel in a few years so why lock your future up when your at the ripe old age of 19?  Im done



I actually kind of understand what you're saying man. But I'm certain this is what I want, and that decision is after a LOT of shit. We're two individuals that had to mature kind of quickly for various reasons. But that's a lot of stuff I really don't want to get in to. 




You're still old


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ya and that was aprox. 79 years ago  Things are a bit dif now eh?



closer to 53 years. a quarter century makes all the difference in trends ;p


Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> yay visit time!



Hell yes 













C.W. McCall


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're still old



He is, isnt he?


Jeff


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I actually kind of understand what you're saying man. But I'm certain this is what I want, and that decision is after a LOT of shit. We're two individuals that had to mature kind of quickly for various reasons. But that's a lot of stuff I really don't want to get in to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and I was "certain" I wanted the same thing too..for many years I was more certain of that than anything.. and ya know what? It didn't happen AND I had alot more time invested than you did.. We were also extremely mature and "older" than we were AND lived together for like 6 out of the 7 years we were together..  So now what ya gotta say mike?


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> closer to 53 years. a quarter century makes all the difference in trends ;p
> 
> 
> Jeff



It's interesting because the average age to get married in the 50s was around 17-19. The average age to get married now is 28-33. (I'm using Japanese males as a reference since the US average now is more like 23-25 or so).

19 is old to get married! My grandma got married when she was 7 and she had my aunt when she was 11 and my dad when she was 13 and my grandpa owned his own company when he was 14.

Jeff


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> 19 is old to get married! My grandma got married when she was 7 and she had my aunt when she was 11 and my dad when she was 13 and my grandpa owned his own company when he was 14.
> 
> Jeff



Thats right! Feudal days knew what was going on! Inquisition FTW!

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren, are you joking? 








C.W. McCall


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yes and I was "certain" I wanted the same thing too..for many years I was more certain of that than anything.. and ya know what? It didn't happen AND I had alot more time invested than you did.. We were also extremely mature and "older" than we were AND lived together for like 6 out of the 7 years we were together..  So now what ya gotta say mike?



That's nice dude  

I still don't really get the reasoning here...it didn't work for you at a young age so therefore it won't work for anyone


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Naren, are you joking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I joking?  I feel insulted. My fucking great grandfather became president of the United States of America at the age of 15 after having been the governor of Ohio for 4 years.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Am I joking?  I feel insulted. My fucking great grandfather became president of the United States of America at the age of 15 after having been the governor of Ohio for 4 years.
> 
> Jeff



I was abducted by aliens when I was 10 years old. They harvested my seed and impreganated alien women with it. Now my offspring inhabit the planet Niburu.

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That's nice dude
> 
> I still don't really get the reasoning here...it didn't work for you at a young age so therefore it won't work for anyone



Fucking forget it... Your just refusing to listen and dead set on disagreeing with me.. 

LISTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im not saying to not date this girl or anything of the fuckin sort. What I'm saying is getting married at 19 or 20 or even 21 is fucking RETARDED! 

The reason I even brought this up is you brought up "hardware" shopping. You ever looked up divorce rates? Fuck man, you havent even lived with her and yet your all gung ho on marrying this chick? 

Your not even grown up yet your not the same person your going be in a year or a few years from now. You haven't even lived together.

All im trying to get thru your thick fucking 19 year old skull is live with the broad first before you go off marrying her.  I know this is coming across wayy to harsh but fuck it I don't care your just not listeing to what Im trying to say to you. All your hearing is *old guys bitching* "It wont work it wont work it wont work" Instead of taking a second to listen to someone who has been in your exact shoes is trying to help you out with.

I'm not saying you don't love her and that you shouldn't date her.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I was abducted by aliens when I was 10 years old. They harvested my seed and impreganated alien women with it. Now my offspring inhabit the planet Niburu.
> 
> C.W. McCall


I am my own daughter  and son  at the same time


hey Jason is "retarted" some new kind of pop tart or something? like refried beans but poptarts? retarts?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I am my own daughter  and son  at the same time



First Contact wil be made with one of my offspring, by one of my offspring. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I am my own daughter  and son  at the same time
> 
> 
> hey Jason is "retarted" some new kind of pop tart or something? like refried beans but poptarts? retarts?



 Ya and its awesome..


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I am my own daughter  and son  at the same time
> 
> 
> hey Jason is "retarted" some new kind of pop tart or something? like refried beans but poptarts? retarts?



Yeah, dude. They're friggin' awesome! Retarted Pop Tarts come in 5 excellent flavored: refried beans, triple refried beans, black-eyed peas and yams, fermaldahide, and strawberry.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Where can one procure these retarts?

C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Where can one procure these retarts?
> 
> C.W. McCall



They're special order only, but they're worth it.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> They're special order only, but they're worth it.
> 
> Jeff



 


I'll take a case


C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

> v
> 1. Microwaving an already toastered pastry, such as a Toaster Strudel or Pop Tart.
> n
> 1. Someone who has had sex so many times, they have transcended "tart".
> ...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

awesome.

C.W. McCall


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

epic win


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Also, dude.


You're not old, you're fucking 25  I was teasing.

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Also, dude.
> 
> 
> You're not old, you're fucking 25  I was teasing.
> ...



 It seems like yesterday I was 20


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, but that's hardly old. One of my best friends is 24  

When you hit fifty I'll call you old and mean it 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, but that's hardly old. One of my best friends is 24
> 
> When you hit fifty I'll call you old and mean it



Kinda like Bill?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> Kinda like Bill?



Indeed. But Bill has "The Man" status. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2008)

Bill transcends time. 

Jeff.


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Bill transcends time.
> 
> Jeff.



Bill _is_ time


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

He's also a hot chick.


C.W. McCall


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

not as hot as me


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> not as hot as me



I don't dig anorexic chicks. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't dig anorexic chicks.
> 
> C.W. McCall



Ya we prefer fat chicks (bill)


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2008)

Ya'll are treading on thin ice. Nick C has downs on Popsyche.

Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

aww  oh well


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Ya'll are treading on thin ice. Nick C has downs on Popsyche.
> 
> Jeff.


yeah he def does


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Ya'll are treading on thin ice. Nick C has downs on Popsyche.
> 
> Jeff.



Did you just call Cormier a retard?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> Did you just call Cormier a retard?


he didn't say "down syndrome" 

goodnight you guys, I'm going to bed


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nick's false, so who gives a shit who he wants to go down on.

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Nick's false, so who gives a shit who he wants to go down on.
> 
> C.W. McCall



Bills daughter?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> Bills daughter?



I think Bill might shit a brick. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Y'all goin' too fah wit' this underaged crap here.

Zepp, until you legally old enough tah have sex, I've got nuthin' more tah say to yah.

Jeff


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Y'all goin' too fah wit' this underaged crap here.
> 
> Zepp, until you legally old enough tah have sex, I've got nuthin' more tah say to yah.
> 
> Jeff



 He is 19..


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Y'all goin' too fah wit' this underaged crap here.
> 
> Zepp, until you legally old enough tah have sex, I've got nuthin' more tah say to yah.
> 
> Jeff



  

C.W. McCall


























In Canada you can bang 14 year olds


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> He is 19..



So, he decieved you too, eh?

Jeff



Zepp88 said:


> In Canada you can bang 14 year olds



Do 14 year olds explode if you bang them? I've heard that they can die if you hit them.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Now I'm confused. My voice is changing and I've got new hair in places.

C.W McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Would you convert for Poon?
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



Absolutely not.
besides, id have to marry one of them 

Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Do 14 year olds explode if you bang them? I've heard that they can die if you hit them.
> 
> Jeff



 
Ask JJ. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Do 14 year olds explode if you bang them? I've heard that they can die if you hit them.
> 
> Jeff



Nah i lost my virginity to a 14 year old, and while she winced alot whenever it would get rough, no exploding

Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Absolutely not.
> besides, id have to marry one of them
> 
> Zorro



 

Crazy Mormons. 


Trick them using their religion!  Cut a hole in a top hat then.....

C.W. McCall


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Nah i lost my virginity to a 14 year old, and while she winced alot whenever it would get rough, no exploding
> 
> Zorro



And how old were you?

C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Nah i lost my virginity to a 14 year old, and while she winced alot whenever it would get rough, no exploding
> 
> Zorro



Huh. No explosions, eh? Well, that sucks.

Then what's up with tapping? People always say "Damn, dude, I'd fucking like to tap that ass." I mean I've seen people tapping other people on the shoulder, but I've never seen someone tap someone else on the ass. And I also don't really see the appeal.

Jeff


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

LMAO
id rather just go for the cutie with the massive posterior. She's got a real pleasant demeanor too, and doesnt shout at me calling me fornicator over and over

Zorro


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> And how old were you?
> 
> C.W. McCall



17

Zorro


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Why does she act like she's in love with you if she thinks you're a fornicator?  Normally religious girls don't want to be with "fornicators."

Jeff


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Huh. No explosions, eh? Well, that sucks.
> 
> Then what's up with tapping? People always say "Damn, dude, I'd fucking like to tap that ass." I mean I've seen people tapping other people on the shoulder, but I've never seen someone tap someone else on the ass. And I also don't really see the appeal.



Clearly, you have never tapped. its sort of like grabbin a quick squeeze on your girlfriend. playful, without being overly explicit

Zorro


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> 17
> 
> Zorro



DISGUSTING!! A 14 year old girl when you were 17... 

Sorry, dude, but that's nasty.

Jeff


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Why does she act like she's in love with you if she thinks you're a fornicator?  Normally religious girls don't want to be with "fornicators."
> 
> Jeff



Born/raised mormon. Im smart, manpretty, and do this whole commanding-authority aura deal in person. Shes always trying to remormonize me, im convinced to turn me into her perfect mormon husband

Zorro


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Clearly, you have never tapped. its sort of like grabbin a quick squeeze on your girlfriend. playful, without being overly explicit
> 
> Zorro



That doesn't sound like a "tap." That sounds like a "squeeze," which I have done before.

Jeff


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> DISGUSTING!! A 14 year old girl when you were 17...
> 
> Sorry, dude, but that's nasty.



Dude, i just turned 17, and she was about to turn 15. the actual age diff was like a year and just under a month

Zorro


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> That doesn't sound like a "tap." That sounds like a "squeeze," which I have done before.
> 
> Jeff



Think like a quick smack on the butt, with your fingers instead of your palm

Zorro


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Born/raised mormon. Im smart, manpretty, and do this whole commanding-authority aura deal in person. Shes always trying to remormonize me, im convinced to turn me into her perfect mormon husband
> 
> Zorro



After having read what Mormons believe, I'm convinced they're insane. If you told her you thought she was insane because of what she believes, she might give up and think "This blasphemer would never make a perfect mormon husband."

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

I prefer to have sex with girls, not to merely tap or squeeze them. 



C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Dude, i just turned 17, and she was about to turn 15. the actual age diff was like a year and just under a month
> 
> Zorro



The way you said it made it sound like you were 3 years apart which is a really big deal when you're 14 and 17. (My current girlfriend is 3 years older than me, but I'm 24 and she's 27, so it's not a big deal now, but it would have been if we were 14 and 17).

If it's only a 1 year difference, then it's not really a big deal at that age, I guess.

Jeff.



ibznorange said:


> Think like a quick smack on the butt, with your fingers instead of your palm
> 
> Zorro



Then I don't understand why anyone would say "I want to tap that ass." That "tapping" thing doesn't sound appealing at all. 

The closest thing I've done to that is a full-on grab.  Ol'-school style. "Tapping" is for pussies.

Jeff


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> After having read what Mormons believe, I'm convinced they're insane. If you told her you thought she was insane because of what she believes, she might give up and think "This blasphemer would never make a perfect mormon husband."
> 
> Jeff



Dude, im totally nonreligious, but thats a load of shit. thats what alot of the whackos get into, yeah, but they do that with any religion. Mormon's in the correct manner, as is encouraged by the church authoritative peeps are actually amongst some of the most wholesum, family oriented, positive people around. The mormons have actually been dropping the banhammer and kicking out alot of "mormons" who are all whacked out. 
but lets not get into religion here, wrong forum.

Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Slapping and grabbing FTW

 with Ericjeff.

C.W. McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> The way you said it made it sound like you were 3 years apart which is a really big deal when you're 14 and 17. (My current girlfriend is 3 years older than me, but I'm 24 and she's 27, so it's not a big deal now, but it would have been if we were 14 and 17).
> 
> If it's only a 1 year difference, then it's not really a big deal at that age, I guess.
> 
> ...



still two years, and yeah, i was being 100% sarcastic with the tapping thing 

Zorro


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Slapping and grabbing FTW
> 
> with Ericjeff.
> 
> C.W. McCall



 

Zorro


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

This thread has gotten too long. 

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> This thread is legend
> Jeff




:fixedtruckin:


C.W. McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

lol. oh well.
at some point, well have to have a mod clean out all the useless shit, and just leave funny girl stories/comments in 

Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol. oh well.
> at some point, well have to have a mod clean out all the useless shit, and just leave funny girl stories/comments in
> 
> Zorro



If they do anything I'd rather it just be closed. Then it's fucking immortal. 

C.W McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I sure am gayer than a Care Bear.
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



Really?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Really?



 

C.W. McCall


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Zorro


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

i think they should keep this open. its the perfect place to go to share my absurd womanstories lol

Zorro


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i think they should keep this open. its the perfect place to go to share my absurd womanstories lol
> 
> Zorro



Okay, so, go ahead.


C.W. McCall


----------



## JBroll (Jan 25, 2008)

She-who-is-insane-enough-to-sleep-with-me comes down to visit from her school in about 20 hours, going a little over the edge waiting for her. I need my time machine.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

JBroll said:


> She-who-is-insane-enough-to-sleep-with-me comes down to visit from her school in about 20 hours, going a little over the edge waiting for her. I need my time machine.
> 
> Jeff



Excellent dude  Is her school far away?


C.W. McCall


----------



## JBroll (Jan 25, 2008)

Three hour drive. Just far enough to be inconvenient, not far enough to complain... grr...

Just spent a good two hours on Skype with the whole webcam thing, we talk a lot but that's just not the same. On the bright side, though, I got that SM7B so I sound like a total badass with this expensive broadcast mic over a fucking internet phone connection, so although I haven't recorded it yet I feel slightly less like a wasteful bum...

Actually, closer to about 19 hours now. This is, however, the one *free* day of the week, all I have is a fingerprint check for a job with a local high school and maybe going to hang around with some math professors at a bar. Not amused.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, we want to do the webcam deal as well, then we could see each other every day at least. But webcams and dial up do not get along.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 25, 2008)

Ouch, that puts a hamper on things. Who's stuck on dialup?

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Ouch, that puts a hamper on things. Who's stuck on dialup?
> 
> Jeff



I am, she's got broadband in her dorm. I'll have dialup until I have some money saved and can get a place 


C.W. McCall


----------



## JBroll (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah... fix that. Quickly. You'll be glad...

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Yeah... fix that. Quickly. You'll be glad...
> 
> Jeff



Yeah, I had broadband before we moved out here  I've bitched about it on the fourm before though.

I'm not quite financially(sp?) ready to move out right now though. 


C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, I had broadband before we moved out here  I've bitched about it on the fourm before though.
> 
> I'm not quite financially(sp?) ready to move out right now though.
> 
> ...



Stop yer bitchin n get ya sum broadband, feller!

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Stop yer bitchin n get ya sum broadband, feller!
> 
> Jeff



Only option is satellite  Not my house. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Only option is satellite  Not my house.
> 
> C.W. McCall



Then I reckon the only thing awaiting you... 

is death... 










... or satellite. 

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> Then I reckon the only thing awaiting you...
> 
> is death...
> 
> ...






I'll take five of that there death.

:ZOMBIETRUCKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:

C.W. McCall


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'll take five of that there death.
> 
> :ZOMBIETRUCKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
> 
> C.W. McCall





heh..... heheheheheh...

I see. So one for you and four for your family members.

I'm sure they'll appreciate this souvenier to the afterworld. 

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> heh..... heheheheheh...
> 
> I see. So one for you and four for your family members.
> 
> ...





C.W. McCall


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You guys are old





Like i already said to JJ somewhere in time, you tell me if you feel old at 32.
When i was 20, i was like "Wow, 30 y.o. is far away!" and now i'm like "Wow, 20 y.o. was yesterday!"  
I'm still a teen at heart (with 2 kids).


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i think they should keep this open. its the perfect place to go on about how I really have a vagina and the mormons took my balls and now im a walking vagina
> Zorro



I know I totally agree with you


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if this thread has gone downhill or not...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)

I think this thread started at the bottom of the hill. We're building it back up.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

this thread came and came again


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> I know I totally agree with you



Go fall in a ditch 

Zorro


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> this thread came and came again


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> this thread came and came again



Kinda like my health after a night with Popsyche.


Jeffboober


----------



## Groff (Jan 25, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Jeffboober



What the hell is up with the random names after your posts???


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> What the hell is up with the random names after your posts???



You are too behind the times for us to talk to anymore
goodbye

Zorro


actually, really, were signing our posts, a trend started by JBroll which some of us then took spiraling out of control

Zorro


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 25, 2008)

The Black Fucking Knightjeff


----------



## El Caco (Jan 25, 2008)

Firedragon.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Cloverfieldmonsterjeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr. Bandwagon


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 25, 2008)

Icanhasbandwagon


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

bangin mchangin


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

This thread has exceeded all of my expectations. 




C.W. McCall


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2008)

It is QUite impresiive indeed.




Feernando "la coca racha " Valanzuela


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 25, 2008)

hai guyz whats goin on here

*reads thread*

Guess what, I'm a virgin. Shit.

Austin Jongpil "JP" Yun


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> hai guyz whats goin on here
> 
> *reads thread*
> 
> ...



 

C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2008)

Mclovin


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)

Mike Hawk.


----------



## budda (Jan 26, 2008)

g'day mike. haha


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] cannot wait till Sunday [/action]









C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] cannot wait till Sunday [/action]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:buttsextruckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jason said:


> :buttsextruckin:



Nah, none of that. 









C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Nah, none of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats a matter you homo?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jason said:


> Whats a matter you homo?



She doesn't like teh buttsecks  



C.W. McCall


----------



## Jason (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> She doesn't like teh buttsecks
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



I bet she never tried it


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jason said:


> I bet she never tried it



 







C.W. McCall


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not a big buttsecks fan tbh


----------



## Jason (Jan 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm not a big buttsecks fan tbh



I bet you are


----------

